# Xorg config problem



## doughy (Apr 3, 2011)

I get a black grey grid and a mouse that works when I use `Xorg -config.conf.new -retro` but only a black screen when I use `Xorg-config xorg.conf.new` The handbook mentioned that that could be the case when using a version of Xorg starting at 7.4. The thing is I can't get Xorg to start when using *startx* after I copy xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

What do you mean by "I can't get Xorg to start when using startx"?  What happens?


----------



## doughy (Apr 3, 2011)

I get a black screen for a few seconds and then it goes back to the virtual terminal I started it from saying 
	
	



```
waiting for X server to shutdown
```
 then I get a command prompt. The handbook says the configuration is good if you use `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro` and get a black and grey screen, but it's not working when I try to start up X.


----------



## adamk (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you have any X apps installed?  If you don't have an ~/.xinitrc as that user, X will try to launch a couple of xterms and twm.  If you don't have twm installed, X will just exit immediately after starting.

Adam


----------



## doughy (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks adamk. I removed ~/.xinitrc and it worked.


----------

